# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  DJ's workbook

## djpatch999

Can't wait to start on what lies ahead  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Welcome to the class ;P*

----------


## djpatch999

Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome! Feel free to tell us a little about yourself. How you found out about lucid dreaming, what you do and stuff like that  :smiley:  Please post your progress in here, even regular dreams can be posted and I'll try to read them every day. If you have alot of dreams though, please take out your favorite one. Gets a bit tiring to read through that many pages of dreams  :wink2: 

Set up a few goals, check out this :http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/begin...thread-115806/ thread and choose a few that you think you could do and start visualizing.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## djpatch999

Well I'm Djpatch, an enthusiastic radio DJ who is very interested in lucid dreaming. I found out about it all when two of my friends were discussing it and it sounded interesting, so when I got home I google'd it and found this forum and have been a member ever since. I only put my most vivid or exciting ones in my DJ anyway lol. My goals are in my signature bit below.

On a slightly different note; setting up for REM rebound tonight XD cant wait till tomorrow night  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Ok I've now set myself up for REM rebound. I feel terrible with so little sleep and I can't remember my dream either. Can't wait to see tomorrow nights effects though  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

How many hours did you sleep? Start visualizing throughout the day and get that confidence up! You're doing this to not only increase the amount of dreams you have, but increase your chances of getting lucid. Good luck!

----------


## djpatch999

Erm I slept from around 2.00am until around 7.00am so somewhere in the region of 5 hours. Visualising what? the dream? I don't really have anything to build on. I'll imagine something up  :smiley:  Thanks for your help Matte87  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Getting lucid. Doing the task you've set up. Things like that  :smiley:  Just performing any kind of superpower will help you want to do it. And by believing in yourself you'll have a higher chance of doing it. RC throughout the day  :smiley:  Np man  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Ready for REM rebound XD

----------


## djpatch999

Rebound fail?

It feels like I didn't dream at all my recall is that bad. Can't tell if my REM periods were extended or not. Disappointed in myself  :Sad: 


EDIT: I recalled part of my dream: 

Dream Fragment

I was in some kind of super market (I've been here in a previous dream) and I vaguely remember something about pizzas. Also there was this cream to go on top of this dessert so I tried whipping fresh pouring cream. I did this for a while but to no avail (I was trying to make it thick). In the end I just got out a can of the cream that squirts out and my mum who was suddenly stood next to me said "Oh why didn't you use that in the first place?"

This took all morning for me to recall this  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Don't be! Some days you don't recall much no matter how much you sleep. Don't think it as something you've did wrong, you did what you could. How many hours did you sleep?

----------


## djpatch999

I slept from around 10.30pm to around 7.30am and it's ok I remembered a bit  ::D:  (see my previous post which I edited). Also I feel extremely tired today so I might have my rebound tonight  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

No sign of a rebound and my recall has disappeared so I can't really tell, I'll post what I can remember from last night as well as tonight's results up tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*Gutted you didnt see any effect from the REM rebound. Hopefully your recall will spike back up 

Good luck man!*

----------


## djpatch999

Monday night: dream 1
I had to try and cathc this huge eel out of a pond so that it want a danger. So me and 3 other people who I don't know in waking life made some form of fish sandwich which we hung over the pond. Then this huge eel thing shot out of the pond and landed on a nearby table which was going to be used to put it on anyway. We then started putting it in a net, wrapping it tightly around it's body until one of the people said "hang on he isn't the big one" so we put it back. The only other thing I can remember is that in the end there were 2 big eel things. 

Dream 2
I was on a stage but at the side with lots of levels and dials in front of me (very similar to that of a recording studio) and in the middle of the stage was my friend R. With what appeared to be a small saxophone that made the sound of a kazoo and a guitar. I was playing a song using all the dials and things so I faded it out at the right moment to let her play. Halfway through she stopped and said she forgot the rest, the audience of about 100 clapped and R. Left the stage. 

Fragments:
- I was trying to catch a spider in a creepy church
- there was this man behind a desk, his back against some kind of tropical beach and he was wearing a suit. Then 2 other suited guys arrived saying they were big fans of something. 

Tuesday night: could not recall dream at all. 

So I can't see the rebound coming into play anywhere in the past few dreams. The only one that it may have happened in would have been the Monday one because of it's length. Oh well maybe it's not the right technique for me.  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

I have a feeling this may have been my rebound, I could remember all 4 of my dreams in great detail and all were really vivid and clear, I'm surprised I didn't become lucid from any of these. Well anyway I'm going to type them all up for the record, then they can go into my dream journal as well.

*Dream 1:*

I was part of a fire service and I was looking over the equipment in the fire engine when the alarm went off. I immediately started getting changed into my gear but I was then told not to bother and to follow the fire chief which I did. The rest of the fire crew joined me as we walked into this huge hall full of people who were eating food. Well all walked over to a large table which could seat us all and we sat down. The fire chief then said how we couldn't afford to keep the crew in the fire service because they were being charged for the lessons we missed. (I'm assuming at this point that I'm still a college student like the others.) We then discussed our options, one of them was a seating plan to prove we were learning (I have no idea how that even proves anything) there were also several other ideas and I had an idea too, but I can't remember what it was. My idea was turned down anyway and this is all I can remember.

*Dream 2:*

I was waiting outside a telephone box in a city, I think I was with somebody from the fire station, then some of my friends started to arrive, the phone box for some reason was now filling with foam. We all then wondered what we were meant to do since we'd all been told to meet at this place. Then somebody spotted a large spherical cage behind the telephone box. Then somebody had the idea to have a cage fight, unfortunately it was two of my female friends that decided to go in the ring first. (I didn't want anybody to get hurt) My friends B. and A. climbed into the cage and for some reason A. had either got into or turned into a car. I was worried about somebody getting hurt so I hugged another of my female friends for comfort, but for some reason I accidently grabbed her boobs. She didn't react like she would in real life, in fact she didn't seem to mind but calmly removed my hands anyway. The scene then switched to the cage, B. looked as though she was going to lose but then she turned into what I can only describe as spider woman and completely obliterated the car. This is all I can remember for dream 2

*Dream 3:*

I woke up but didn't open my eyes. I heard voices saying "Oh where could he be?"(Ii also felt as though something was biting my knee) Finding all this a bit strange I opened my eyes to find myself lying on some very spiky grass. I looked around me, there was about 4 or 5 people with me on this small square of grass (It was about the size of your average room) the strange thing was that we couldn't step off this patch of grass because it was floating in some kind of void or a part of space. This void/space was really creepy because although the conditions felt like space there were clouds and as I looked into the darkness I'm sure I briefly spotted running water. But we couldn't step outside because it looked like there was no air or gravity. I looked around a bit more and saw and orange flat hologram of a world map, but it was twisting and turning as though the hologram was trying to work out which way up the map was. It then zoomed in on a few countries and places. The DC who was sat next to me seemed to have some knowledge about all of them. The other people were now trying to contact earth on what looked like a small walkie talkie but it wasn't working. (This was a really strange dream, but it was one of those that felt scarily real)

*Dream 4:*

There was this massive platform at some kind of huge stadium. It looked a little bit like a helicopter landing pad but bigger and thicker. The weather was bad; the rain driving down really hard and the gale-force winds really didn't help. I ran for cover but then I remembered something I had to do in this situation. I ran into this garage and grabbed these chains that had been left in an order for this kind of situation.I then ran back outside and attached the 3 I was holding to the side of this concrete pad. There was something that would happen when I did that, (I can't remember if it powered something or did something else.) I then ran for cover again, and when I reached it I told some people that the chains were in place. The dream ended here

This is the most amount of dreams I have remembered for a while, especially with this amount of clarity and vividness. As I said I think this may have been my rebound combined with the fact that I tried a new technique. Either way I'm proud of myself.  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Very nice work! The last two dreams were cool  :smiley:  Keep this recall streak up, your chances of getting lucid has just gone up. Good luck!

----------


## djpatch999

Recall streak = gone. Cannot recall last night's dream at all. This always happens after I have a good recall night  :Sad:

----------


## nito89

*Don't worry about it bro. Everyone sometimes wakes up and remembers nothing. You will be fine. You WILL recall dreams tonight. and if i dont see them here tomorrow when i wake up.......


i keel you*

----------


## djpatch999

Nito..... I'm afraid your going to have to kill me :/ haha

----------


## Matte87

Haha you guys  ::D:  Too bad you didn't recall anything Dj.

----------


## djpatch999

Haven't bothered the past few days, giving my brain a rest. Then maybe when I start again tomorrow or tonight I will be able to have an LD soon.  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Sounds like a plan  :smiley:  I'm getting lucid on Sunday morning. Let's do it together  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Yeah ok! maybe a chance of a shared dream as well then lol. Morning? oh right nap ok then  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Yeah I almost never get lucid during the night, it's only after I've woken up or done a WBTB 6 hours or more into sleep that I get lucid. That's between 06.00-10.00 ish.

----------


## djpatch999

I'm assuming you WILD to do this? (I really struggle with them)

----------


## Matte87

Nope, almost never WILD. I always intend to MILD and sometimes I catch myself half asleep and can WILD, but that's not on purpose really. MILD is powerful with the right mindset  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Maybe I just need to try harder with MILD then  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Another Lucid dream to add to the count!!!!! so pleased!!!  ::banana::

----------


## Matte87

Nice! Can we read about it? What did you do? Any completed tasks?  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Yeah I'll type it up now and link it. Unfortunately no completed tasks since the connection to my concious brain wasn't good and I couldn't remember any tasks  :Sad:  I couldn't get out either (you'll understand that a bit better when you read the entry)  :Sad:  Oh well I suppose I'm still getting used to it  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Here you go  :smiley:  My third lucid!!!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Ah sounds cool  :smiley:  Congratz!

----------


## djpatch999

Thought I'd update this as compensation for not attending the Saturday meeting  :Sad:  Well I can remember my dreams alot better now and I remember them like they really happened they are now always so clear and vivid. Still cant notice I'm dreaming though, it's probably because I haven't being trying very hard lately. But throughout all of next week I plan to write down every dream and really go for it, purely because I love the idea of this competition your running Matte87. I joke I want to be able to have fun in my dreams as well. So from this point onwards my dreams will become my playground! (recently I've just been sitting back and watching them since the amount of random things that come up amuses me :')). I'll be keeping this updated more often now and I'll definitely make sure I set reminders for these meetings!

----------


## djpatch999

Right I have now recorded a weeks dreaming, I'm also going to copy this to my dream journal and hopefully gain a few points for it  ::D: 

11/12/11
Cannot recall dream.  :Sad: 

12/12/11
A friend was waiting for me outside of my workplace. (Fragment- 0.5 points)

13/12/11
I was on the bus going home, I was sat next to this group of girls who were trying to get to know me. I watched as the bus sailed straight past my stop so I had to get off in the next village instead. Once I got off I decided to go to my friends so I could phone home. Another of my friends was there so I said hi, then I walked out onto a large expanse of patio to find all of my old school friends. Two of them found me and they both hugged me really tightly (They're girls). Then I walked home without my stuff that I had with me when I was on the bus and at my friends. When I arrived home my brother had a load of mates over. I told him to help me move this rubbish and he said no. I tried to compromise with him but in the end gave up. I then wrote a word in alphabet spaghetti but I can't remember what it said. Then I went back for my stuff.
The dream ended here. (Full dream- 1 point)

14/12/11
Cannot recall dream

15/12/11
Cannot recall dream

16/12/11
Cannot recall dream

17/12/11
Cannot recall dream

18/12/11
-Hypnosis food
-Underwater base

Dream 1: Hypnosis food

I was in a shopping centre, there were lots of people around me. Then people started taking this food and eating it (I can't remember what the food was but it was something red and you can eat it in real life.) Then these same people formed lines at the doors, like barricades they stood there in a militant fashion looking quite scary. I also ate some of the food but not enough to be hypnotised, The little amount I did eat gave me an idea of what they were planning to do. I decided I needed to get out so I barged past the lines of people who for some reason had now started dancing. When I got outside I found myself on a tennis court, I ran over to the other side just in time to see a woman follow me out of the door and onto the tennis court. She picked up a tennis racquet and motioned for me to do the same. When I'd got my tennis racquet two people with nets appeared either side of me. The woman served but not with a tennis ball, she used the red food that I tried earlier. They were trying to force me to eat it. I prepared to hit it back with my racquet but the food flew straight into the net which the person on my right was holding. I saw my chance and jumped down from the raised platform which the court seemed to be on, I landed softly on the dust covered ground below. I looked around to find that I was now in a childrens playground, unfortunately the woman did the same and went to stand behind some wickets. I took up the challenge and picked up the cricket bat that was on the floor next to me. The woman bowled, again not a ball but the food she'd also used to serve in the tennis match earlier. I hit the food at a high speed but I caught it wrong and it went spinning off to the right. I got annoyed because I didn't hit it properly and I threw the bat down. Unfortunately a kid was stood next to me and the bat collided with his knee. I made sure he was ok before running off. I ended up jumping on peoples heads to get away.
The dream ended here. (Full Dream- 1 point)

Dream 2: Underwater base

I was running through a forest, dodging between the trees. I came to a large river , I ran to the edge and suddenly appeared at the other side (Teleporting?- 10 points.) I looked to the left to see the arch of a bridge which was half covered by mud. (I realised I'd been here before.) I went underneath the arch to find myself in an underwater base and because I'd been here before I fitted into the team perfectly. The team were a group of 5 or 6 people all of them teenagers who worked in and looked after the base. There was always a large underwater creature swimming around the base. Always waiting for the right moment to destroy the base and us. Today he got that moment, the next thing I know alarms are going off and there is an almighty banging coming from one wall of the base. Suddenly water came flooding in and we all had to swim to the surface. We swam up to the arch which was the entrance to the base. We all made it except one; two boys and two girls, we were missing one of the girls. Since I had already regained my breath I swam back down to help her since she couldn't swim too well and she was rapidly running out of air. I grabbed her hand and pulled her upwards with unbelievable strength (Super strength?- 4 points) considering we were underwater. We both hit the surface at the same time and I held her above the water so she could breath. We all climbed out onto the embankment making sure that everybody was ok and trying to regain our breath. We then got up to find a new location for our new base. My point of view changed  to that of a birds eye where I could place the new base. It was a little bit like building something in the sims. We went into our new base which I had place on the edge of a port. When we got inside we looked around, the place was large but nearly bare except for two pieces of equipment. One of them seemed to be a scanner of some kind. I went and plaugged in the other one to find that it was a radar. The screen turned on to show several fish and what seemed to be sharks. Then on the screen appeared something huge that instantly wiped out all of the fish and sharks. I looked out of the top of the base to see a huge monstrous clam that was eating everything that swam by or got in it's way. I quickly alerted everyone inside that we neede to get out. 
The dream ended here. (Full dream- 1 point)

NOTES:
The girl who I saved from drowning had long black hair, this seems to be a common theme in my dreams, I have a feeling that she could be my dream guide or someone who means something to me. 

Had a terrible week with recall, I hope it gets better soon  :smiley: 
Any questions please feel free to reply (cause I know this is a long post)

----------


## Matte87

It's good to see you're keeping track even if not in your workbook. Hopefully I'll be able to update the competition with some scores from you every day now  :wink2:  Good luck Team Purple!

----------


## djpatch999

Haha hopefully, been in touch with Felicity so she should get back to me soon! Thankyou!  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

1 Fragment
2 Dreams:
A holiday thousands of miles away in the middle of dreamworldAlien encounter

Fragment:
I was given a large flatscreen tv. (Fragment- 0.5 points)

Dream 1:
I was in my house looking up at the stars, then an alien suddenly appeared next to me. It was short, only coming up to my knee cap and as the stereotype of aliens goes it had a huge bald head. I panicked and got scared, so I grabbed some bread and the key to my garage. I ushered it into the garage leaving the bread in there with it, then I shut the door and locked it.
The dream ended here. (Full dream- 1 point)

Dream 2: For this one I did a WBTB at 3.00am but it failed (WBTB attempt- 1 point)
Me and my family went on holiday to a different country and I took lots of £1 coins for some reason. That night we went to a resturant and was allowed behind this curtain which only VIP's are allowed to go and get a free meal. We all sat down at a long wooden table along with several other people and food was put in front of us all. I got something made of batter (possibly a yorkshire pudding) and some meat that looked very similar to sausage meat. It didn't taste of anything. (Ate food- 4 points) My mother had two wine glasses in front of her; one with red wine in and the other containing white wine. She said the white wine tasted horrible compared to the red and she passed the glasses over for me to try. The red tasted normal if not with a slight hint of blackcurrent squash. Then I tried the white wine, it tasted awful and was like sipping at pure vinegar! I agreed with my mother and gave her the glasses back. I looked to my left to find that I could see straight into the kitchens, on one of the worktops was a large amount of fish piled high. They had no skin or scales, they only had bones and there was meat inside the cage of bones. So the fishes bones were on the outside and it had a kind of red meat on the inside where it's bones would usually be. One fish was still alive and was flopping about, then the chefs set to work and one of them grabbed the fish that was flopping about and ripped open it's outer skeleton to get at the red meat inside, it was killed instantly as the chef then pulled the meat out from the fish.
Then the dream jumped to the next morning and I was going for my breakfast in the same resturant, again I was lead behind the VIP curtain, sat down at the table and given a free meal. I can't remember what I had to eat. Then the dream jumped once more, I was in a market place where for some reason I bought a large printer. The money being used by both me and the person selling me the printer, it looked like this:

These were something I thought of in a daydream, not only do they show that you are an archer they show your level of accuracy, the aim is if you can flip the coin, fire an arrow and get it through the hole in the middle then you are a skilled archer. In this context though they were used as a currency.
There was also what appeared to be a small box of cards but it was empty and had the number 92 on it. I think this represented a note, similar to a £5 note. Then workers started loading bits of this printer into the small truck next to me. there was one part that looked like an oversized grenade.
The dream ended here. (Full dream- 1 point)

I became lucid several times during the night, but the millisecond I realised I was dreaming I woke up. There was no time to panic or to stabilize so I'm not going to class those as lucid dreams. Oh well I'll have more tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

*Points for the 20/12/11*

A false awakening 
2 full dreams
 -A wizard and a bush crash
 -A snow wolf

False awakening: When it happened I looked at my watch, the time said 7.40am. When I woke up for real the time said 7.15am.

Dream 1: A wizard and a bus crash
I arrived at my village shop to do my paper round, so I collected my papers. Then whilst stood outside of the shop this man recognised me from somewhere and threatened to run me over. He then proceede to get into his car, me being scared I went into the shop to find it filled with people including my brother. Once a few people had left I went outside to find the man had gone. My brother who had followed me outside spotted a can of coke on a bench, he went to pick it up. Suddenly this woman who was smoking a cigarette appeared from around a corner and glared at him in such a horrible way. We then left and started walking back home. On the way back we met up with a few people, one of them was a wizard. We asked him why the woman kept glaring at us and he replied "You must go back in time and save everybody!" Then I appeared on a bus, it was passing through my village but there was no sign of my brother or any of the people I met before. We drove past the large lake in my village and the bus started to lean towards it. Suddenly the bus fell and smacked straight into the ice cold water. The water then started poring into the bus from every angle and I knew this is what the wizard meant. So I started grabbing people and pulling them towards the emergency exit. I couldn't get them out quick enough and the bus was nearly full with water. I looked around and saw a boy about my age running out of air. I swam over and grabbed him, I then motioned for everyone to grab onto each other and I'd pull them up. A few seconds later we broke the surface of the water and then lay on the embankment catching our breath. The boy who I grabbed earlier had swallowed alot of water and was struggling to breath. Two people helped him cough the water back up. On the ground next to the embankment appeared a huge duvet and everybody got underneath to keep warm.
The dream ended here. (Full dream- 1 point)

Dream 2: A snow wolf
I was looking across fields at what appeared to be golden eagles but they were actually coloured golden. Several other people were stood next to me when we saw tigers and wolves come out from the undergrowth at the edge of the field a few metres away. Both the tiger and the wolf closest to me took one look at me. I ran as fast as I could to the nearest tree which I climbed just in time to have a wolves jaws snap shut only centimetres away from my dangling legs. I was in a large willow tree, the one in my garden to be more specific. I was just about to wonder where I was when I slipped and fell a foot closer to the wolf waiting below. Then the branch I was using for support snapped and I fell all the way to the ground landing on my back. I was right I was now in my back garden. I looked to the right to see this huge grey and black wolf standing over me growling. I stayed incredibly still while the wolf sniffed me out, it must have smelt or seen that I meant no harm because it started to lose interest. I moved my hand up and stroked its furry neck, then I got up and walked to my house and the wolf followed behind me. We both went into my room where there was a blond girl waiting who looked about 14 years old, was about half a head shorter than me and was wearing a red top and jeans. (I have discussed this with FelicityPotter and we think it could have been her, unfortunately I wasn't lucid to check.) I started writing things down on paperand glanced to my right to see the wolf looking inquisitivly at me. It was then I noticed it had the nose of a pig but with a third nasal passage. I looked over to the girl who was now on my bed, then I spotted some movement behind my bedroom blinds. It was my mum watching me and making sure I wasn't doing anything I shouldn't be. Then a few minutes later my brother did the same thing and it really annoyed me.
The dream ended here. (Full dream- 1 point)

(Total: 2 points)

----------


## djpatch999

21/12/11
Cannot recall anything, 1 WBTB attempt (1 point)

22/12/11

1 WBTB attempt (1 point)

I was in what appeared to be the turret of a castle, climing the spiral staircase higher and higher until I reached one of the arrow slits with a small area to stand below it. I stopped here and looked out, I can't remember what I saw but then somebody shouted up the stairs and came after me. I tried to run but my legs froze up and I couldn't move. This woman who looked to be in her 40's emerged at the top of the staircase where I was. "We can't have you telling people about this" she sneered. Then the woman grabbed me by the arm and forced me up the rest of the stairs, we arrived in a small circular room. There were chains everywhere and what appeared to be blood stains on some of the walls. I could see what was coming, anybody who walked in here could easily tell that it was a torture chamber. I had to get out, I had to find a way! The woman left no loopholes or gaps where I could run away and she chained me up so that I was suspended by my hands, dangling in the air. She turned around and I could hear her opening a box of some kind, when she turned back around the woman was holding small black box about the size of your average box of matches. It had two metal prongs on the end of it making the object instantly recognisable as a taser or electricution device of some sort. She looked at me grinning like some drugged scientist before sticking the two prongs under my shirt and into my stomach. The pain was intense as the high voltage electricity pulsed through my body. I was squirming and thrashing about madly, trying to lose contact between the prongs and me. I was seeing this in 3rd person view and as the view zoomed out back through the door I could see her electricuting me again and again. Even though in third person I could still feel the pain, I'm surprised it didnt wake me up.
Then I appeared in a corridor with white walls and a disgusting brown carpet. Up ahead the was a 90 degree corner to the left, I turned it to find myself in a room with one long table in the middle. Behind one side of the table was a glass wall, and behind that; nothingness. I looked but there was just a grey smokey mist. Around the table were all my old friends from school having lunch so I went and sat next to one of my closest friends E.G and she asked where I'd been. I was about to say but then I remembered the torture I went through just minutes ago, so I said I was busy.  Then everybody finished lunch, got up and started to move around. In all the confusion I bumped into someone (A.W another person from my school) He took it the wrong way and started having a go at me. It looked like he was going to lash out at me but then my friends appeared at my side telling him to back off.
The dream ended here. (Full dream- 1 point)

The torture was terrible, it was so intense it even shows up in my sleep graph

Oh well I'm not going to give up!

----------


## Matte87

Damn that's intense! What an amazing dream though. Get that woman in a lucid  :wink2:

----------


## djpatch999

*Dream 1*
I was at my old secondary school in a maths class. The time ticked on to half past three and it was time to go, there were some of my college friends there including a girl in a blue frilly dress with no back. I stood up to go and the teacher said to me "Are you all sure you understand the homework?" and very few people did. So the teacher kept us back and made us do a bit more work until it got to nearly 4 o' clock. I checked my watch and very nearly did a reality check since about 15 minutes had passed in what seems like 2. But instead I just thought that time must have passed quickly because I wasn't watching it. I needed to hurry since I doubted my friends would wait for me if I was too late. I walked out of school and appeared to teleport to a huge place (teleporting- 10 points), similar to that of a warehouse. The shelves went all the way up to the roof and there were loads of them. As I wondered down the narrow isles a employee at the place spotted me and called me over. He was up a ladder trying to pull something off of a shelf, I went and stood by the ladder to see that behind me was a large expanse of bare floor. He told me to stand nearby, so I did and looked back at the shelves. They were filled with old televisions, the big box ones. The worker then pulled one off a shelf and dropped it, the tv crashed to the floor below. He shouted at me saying that I was meant to catch it, So I went and stood next to the shelves. He dropped another one, a big heavy one and I caught it with a spine crushing catch. I put it on the floor and we carried on doing this for a while. Then he started to move forwards and my friend H.T ran round the corner to help, we moved all the tv's that I'd caught forwards as well. We kept moving everything forward so that we kept up with the worker, then I saw a thread of cotton wrapped around one of the tv's. I looked up to see the shelves gone and somebody weaving cotton, to the left of them there was what appeared to be a small tea shop. Outside the tea shop was Santa and the worker from earlier went up to him to ask him if they could use his beard for cotton and he agreed. The then went inside the tea shop. Me and my friend looked at each other before leaving the tv's and following them in. When I got inside I recognised the cafe, I was in Lincoln, in Stoke's cafe. I was asked what I wanted so I said tea. They gave me a silver sachet that was this size of my hand. I went and sat down next to my Grandad and his friends. I opened the silver sachet and found what appeared to be cream inside, this was apparently the tea. I tried it and it tasted exactly like whipped cream. (Eat something- 4 points)  (Full dream- 1 point)

*Fragment* (0.5 points)
I also remember going into a place like subway and asking if they could give me some bread cheap since it was near closing time, the woman behind the counter said "no but you can have a taster for free".

*Dream 2*
I was in my room and my neighbour came to visit. He came into my room, saw my new shoes and said he liked them. Then he sat on my bed and had a chat with me. This was quite a long dream but I can't remember what was said. (Full dream- 1 point)

TOTAL= 16.5 points

----------


## djpatch999

Points for the 29/12/11
Had 2 main dreams about a church and me kissing a friend  of mine, both were really vivid

The church:
I was stood outside a church and the owner or vicar came up to me and said "nice place isn't it" then he said he wanted to show me something and took me inside. Two teenagers about my age joined us as we climbed the stone staircase. We arrived on a small stone balcony and the two people ran ahead, one was a boy and the other a girl. We continued along the balcony until we reached one of the tops of the arches and there was a small ledge running across to the other side of the church and was apparently the only way to get across. The ledge was so thin and whilst the two teens climbed across I looked down at the floor of the church…….about 70 feet down. Me not knowing that is was a dream I thought if I fell I'd die and looking at what I had to get across it seemed very likely. So I went back down the stairs and everybody else soon joined me, then we went to the place where a castle once stood and again with the same teenagers we found one of the tunnels that would have been used to get in or out of the castle without being noticed. you could see where the gatehouse would have been and we were stood on the other side of the moat, it felt so real that I never would have questioned it. (Full dream- 1 point)

A friend:
I was at my friends house (R.B) and we were both sitting in her living room listening to her play guitar. I was sat next to her and we had one of those moments where we looked into each others eyes and moved in for a kiss. Our lips touched and my logic still didn't kick in because irl she has a boyfriend. Then her mum came in and we stopped kissing immediately. She said she was going out somewhere and that she'd be back soon. As soon as she left we full on snogged each other for quite a while I believe and then the dream ended. (Full dream- 1 point)

Strange I don't usually dream of that kind of stuff but there you go  :smiley:  (TOTAL = 2 points)

----------


## djpatch999

1 dream, 1 false awakening

I was at college and it was my lunch break on a Tuesday, so I was wondering around the campus. Then I got picked up by an ambulance for some unknown reason, as we drove along we passed this huge tower of wood and straw/hay. It was then set alight as we drove past and I was told it acted as a signal/beacon. We drove around a corner and alongside a river, the river I recognised and it was then I realised I was in town. We continued to the end of the road which was a dead end, they asked if anybody knew the way out so I told them. After a bit more driving it dropped me off outside of a massive indoor play area and my family were waiting for me. Also stood at the door was my friend K.L and as I was about to walk in I remembered I needed to get back to college because I had a lesson that started in a few minutes. She grabbed my arm and pulled me close, she then whispered in my ear that somebody was trying to kidnap me. I looked behind me to see and old battered blue car where the ambulance had pulled up. The person inside was watching me very closely, so I whispered back that she be the distraction whilst I run away. I sneaked past the car while she popped her head up at the window, unfortunately I was spotted, grabbed and pulled inside the car. I was then driven off at high speed. We swerved around corners and across roads, it was almost like the driver couldn't control the car. We shot across a main road and the driver tried to turn but the car carried on going and smashed through the front of a bath store. When I came to everything was black, I couldn't see. It was like my eyes were closed, but I could feel the smashed bits of the baths around me and I think I cut myself on one of them. I got out of the store to the blinding daylight, the dream ended here. (Full dream- 1 point)

The false awakening happened at some point before my alarm went off. I woke up and looked at my clock and it said 7.15am, for some reason I didn't question this and fell back to sleep. A few minutes later I was woken up by my alarm going off again but this time it said 3.00am so I did a reality check and it was real life. I then attempted a WBTB but just fell asleep. (WBTB attempt- 1 point)

----------


## djpatch999

Happy New Year everybody!  :smiley: 

2 Full dreams (2 points)
1 False awakening
1 WBTB attempt (1 point)

I was in an airport and we were carrying our luggage through to departures. When we got there I accidentally put my hand luggage on the conveyor belt, so we had to wait for it to come back round where I could pick it up.Once that was done we boarded and went and sat near the front, we then changed our minds and went to sit at the back near the door. When everybody was on the plane started to make it's way towards the runway, it took a shortcut over some rubble and we flew in the air for a few seconds before coming back into contact with the ground. We then turned around to face the runway, it looked as though we were under some kind of motorway bridge. Then we saw the runway; it was so short, there was no way a plane could manage to take off in that short distance. The pilot throttled the engines to full power and we shot off down the runway, they roared loudly as we rushed towards the end of the runway and everybody thought we weren't going to make it. But just feet before the end the plane gained enough speed to pull up and we took off. The dream then ended. (Full Dream- 1 point)

I was sat in a hall and in front of me was a stage and curtains, I was in a theatre and by the looks of things it was nearly full. I glanced at the two huge red curtains to see a fat woman dressed in white peeping through. Then the lights dimmed and I realised that I was sat right at the front very close to the stage. The curtains seemingly disappeared and there was now a fake bar in front of me with stools all around it and the woman I saw earlier serving. Then Jamie Oliver appeared round the corner with another stool. He explained to the audience that he's been sent 20 miles on foot to find this stool which matched the other at the bar. He sat down opposite the barmaid, right next to me. He said something funny and everyone laughed but me, so he turned round to me and said "Are you not finding this funny?" and I said back "Sorry I didn't understand the joke" (even though it can't have been the funny) He repeated it in simpler terms and everybody laughed again but me included this time. He patted me on the knee and said "Ah you get it now!" and he returned to doing the play. My mum who was sat next to me whispered in my ear saying "Go on stroke his knee"  and I said no because that would be a bit random and weird. The dream ended here. (Full Dream- 1 point)

1 WBTB attempt (1 point)

----------


## Matte87

No points until Saturday but it's great that you're keeping your DJ'ing up!  :smiley:  Recall is improving yes? Keep on dreaming!

----------


## djpatch999

Oh ok, but yeah I plan to keep journalling, it's helping me.... I think lol  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Yeah I think it is  :smiley:  Ofcourse it is! And all the amazing adventures you can look back upon and relive.

----------


## djpatch999

My step tasks are now in my signature :3

----------


## Matte87

Ah nice, but you can't have the Become lucid as your task. Only dream control counts  :smiley:  The other two are acceptable.

----------


## djpatch999

It's a task for me, but I'll change it  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Ah, thought it was your Three Step Task list  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

It was both, cause I find it hard to get lucid compared to everybody else it seems. But I've changed it now so things are a little more challenging for me  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

1 Dream unfortunately:
I was stood in front of a large iron stage and was holding a small blue gun, it looked as though it’d fire ping pong balls. There were lots of other girls and boys my age stood around holding the same weapons. One by one we climbed up on the stage and went behind the large red curtain at the back. I found myself in my own back garden, I looked to my left to see a chubby guy peering around a corner aiming at me. I dropped to the ground and rolled before running to the bottom of my garden before taking cover behind what appeared to be a wrought iron WW2 bomb shelter. I looked round to see the guy stood out in the open looking around, I shot him several times but he just looked in my direction and started walking towards me. Like an unstoppable robot he made his way towards me at a slow and steady pace with me constantly firing at him. This continued until he was stood almost in front of me, then he did something strange. He climbed up the walls of the bunker until he was stood on the ceiling upside down so he could get a better shot. He looked at me and took aim, whilst I darted around now firing at his head trying to get him to stop. I managed to dodge several of the things he was firing until I finally ran out of energy and passed out. Then I woke up. (Full dream- 1 Point)

Also did a WBTB (Attempt- 1 point)

----------


## djpatch999

dream for the 9/1/12
I was trying to explain to my brother about chemical equations and molecules using milk bottle caps and string to connect them. In response he decided to move all the furniture around and eat pringles.

----------


## djpatch999

11/01/12
1. I was in my A-level history class, the only difference was that it was in my living room. This was really vivid and can’t believe I didn’t do an RC. But anyway we were all given laptops and were discussing the people in the class in our little groups. I decided to check DV on the laptop (Really surprised I didn’t become lucid here). The next thing I know I’m hanging upside down on the end of the table by my feet, I really don’t know how this happened. So I assumed I’d somehow managed to do it myself and carried on as normal, then my history teacher saw this and came over to see what was going on. Before I knew what was happening his hand came crashing down onto my leg making my feet lose  their grip on the table and I fell on the ground. He then kicked me several times, shouting at me that I was wasting his time. I went and sat back down very hurt and he said to me “You can either stay here or you can go next door (my room) and work on your own.” I chose to work on my own but stayed in the room only to see him talking completely off topic so I called him a hypocrite and the dream ended. (Full dream- 1 point)

2. I was on the bus going home and the date was today (11/01/11 meaning that I was dreaming into the future!) Unfortunately I was too busy listening to my music to notice where we were (I usually get off at the last stop in my village, if I miss it then I end up in the next village) we went straight past my stop, but then for some reason the bus turned down my lane and when we got near to my house I noticed there were no bus stops for the bus to stop at. I looked again and there was about 50 all the way down the street. I got off the bus and looked in the direction of all the bus stop signs only to see all of my neighbours moving them off the path and behind hedges. I went into my house and looked at the clock, it said 9:45AM and I remembered that I had to meet up with a friend in the city 10 miles away. The dream then ended. (Full dream- 1 point)

3. A girl with black hair and a red top was telling me details about her first period and how she was in the cinema watching a film when it happened. Won’t go into full detail. Dream ended soon after. (Full dream- 1 point)
Fragments:
I was eating somebody else’s breakfast, I was sat in a kitchen with teenagers my age all around me. Next to the sink was a few dirty plates that needed washing. The teenagers were all sat on the worktops and on chairs near me. A fat woman was rushing around doing housework. (Fragment- 0.5 points)

I was buying a car, on one side of the car park was a small group of people and on the other side were 2 people. A fight broke out between them and I was in the middle, I don’t remember what happened in the confusion. (Fragment- 0.5 points)

I remember a boy of about 10 years old lighting a cigarette in a very weak and run down house and then leave. (Fragment- 0.5 points)

12/01/12
1. I got on an aeroplane and we accelerated down the runway. But it was too short and we weren’t going to make it. The wheels left the ground and we got about 30ft in the air as the end of the runway passed beneath us. Then we felt the aircraft descend again, I looked out of the window to see a forest beneath. I would see we didn’t have enough speed to maintain what little height so prepared for a crash landing. The next thing I saw was the forest around me and to my left a large electric fence, I noticed it had a hole in it so me and the 5 survivors climbed through. I then noticed the silence in the forest, it was not a good one. It was eerie and we all wanted to get out. Then I recognised the feeling from jurassic park and remembered that it was to do with dinosaurs. That was what the electric fence was for, then we looked up into a tree and saw a small soft toy sunshine. Then the dream ended. (Full dream- 1 point)

13/01/12
I remember running around my village and my brother was following me, I didn't like this so dived behind a telephone box. He still saw me but went straight past me, he was walking in the direction of the village shop. When I joined him about 5 minutes later I saw him sat outside with a few mates and a large fridge freezer. When he saw me he told me to look inside and when I did I saw it contained several large bottles of vodka. It didn't look like vodka though, it looked like milk. He urged me to have a bottle but I said no because I had to get home. The the dream ended (Full dream- 1 point)

TOTAL = 6.5 points for 3 nights

----------


## djpatch999

14/01/12
My brother had this weird obsession with sex and he was watching a film on tv. I looked to see what he was watching only to see a couple having sex on a golf course. Then I appeared on the high street in my city, there was a circle of people forming a circle around me. It was like a fight ring… it was a fight ring, only a few feet away were two women.One was holding a dog, the other a cat and they were mouthing off at each other. Then they swapped animals and walked in separate directions. I followed one of them, she had blonde hair and her cat had disappeared. I continued to follow for a few minutes until we arrived at some kind of car dealership. She walked into a large glass building with very expensive cars on show and some young children ran over to her. She told them to go play in their rooms because she had some important people coming over shortly. As the kids ran off she got into one of the expensive cars, started the engine and started power-sliding in a tight circle within the room. The car came so close to smashing the glass walls and then I got what seemed like flashes of the different things she did within a small period of time, one of those was very suggestive dancing. Then the important people walked through the door, three of them and all in business suits. They saw her doing these things and were shocked… as was she when she saw them standing there.
Then I seemed to appear somewhere else again, in a place with lots of snow, so much so that it came up to my waist. In the deep snow I found a small baby dragon, it was black and leathery. Then it looked me dead in the eye and I could feel wings growing on my back, it then closed it’s eyes. The next thing I knew the dragon had grown in size and it grabbed me by the wings and flew me home, on the way I found that when I gained alot of speed then the wings turned shiny and multicoloured. The dragon could still sense I was a bit wobbly using my new wings so still kept a loose hold on me. After he dropped me off I practiced with him day after day, night after night until my wings glowed with colour with every swift beat of my wings. One  day there was a street parade, I got cornered and decided the only way out was to fly. I took off with such force that the farmers that had me cornered were blown to the ground. Everybody looked up and saw me, before I knew it there was an angry mob about to corner me again. There was no sign of the dragon and then I appeared in Egypt, there was sand everywhere and what seemed to be a golf buggy came shooting across the desert to pick me up.

Dream 2
I was in a shopping centre and was filling some aeroplane wings with expanding foam. I saw my friend H.R who was looking for golf tees because apparently foam and golf tees go in the same section. Then all of my friends were around me trying to make a movie, everybody was arguing with each other and asked me to sort them out. So I wrote a list of who was doing what and changed the ending of the movie a bit. Then the dream ended.

Dream 3
I was on a pirate ship but I wasn’t a pirate and neither was the friend who took me there. The room was full of tough pirates who were drinking and laughing, but you could certainly tell when the captain arrived because the entire room went silent incredibly quickly. The captain’s voice cut through the silence like a knife, he said that he knew there were people in the room who wanted to become pirates. He asked them to step forward. Me and my friend stepped forward as did several other people who looked younger than myself. The captain then requested that we put our phones into this box, I moved forward and for some reason put two phones in the box. My friend then grabbed one of my phones out of the box and shoved it into my hand whispering in my ear that I was going to need it. We were then told to walk the plank and the ones that made it back to the ship could become pirates and join the crew. I looked beneath us to see the we were flying, but we were flying close to a wall. We all jumped and we all fell. Luckily I managed to grab onto something to stop me, unfortunately everybody else continued to fall. Then I grew and grew and grew until I was twice the height of the wall, it was then that I realised that the ship was tiny and I was now normal sized. I grabbed all of the people that were still falling and kept them in my palm before releasing them safely onto a nearby shelf. I looked to my right and saw a massive spiders web with a tiny spider on it an then another one that was the size of my hand, it looked like the big spider was about to devour the smaller one. Then the dream ended.

15/01/12: nothing
16/01/12: nothing
17/01/12
My dad was driving me and my family were driving down a small lane. I looked out of the window and saw three twister tornados heading straight for us! We were driving faster now as the high wind speeds whipped around the car and we stopped just next to a rather large tree. We all got out of the car to see the tornados gone and the sun shining, it wasn’t long before my brother climbed the tree and we all watched him in amazement. The dream ended here.

I am so disappointed that this is all my brain has to give

----------


## djpatch999

20/01/12
I was in some kind of shopping centre at what seemed to be closing time. As I was going up the escalator to the first floor it stopped working. Then to my surprise it started to retract back into the floor, I knew what I had to do since the top of the escalator was moving away from the landing quite fast. I ran and jumped. Time seemed to stand still as I flew through the air. I landed heavily and immediately went into a parkour roll which broke my fall. I approached a stand with some of those sweet machines:


There was a lady with black hair which she had tied back and was stood behind the machines. I asked if I could have some sweets and she said “No, sorry sir but it’s closing time.” I promptly ignored her and put a coin into the machine anyway, twisted the dial and got some sweets. I told her that I’d not got the number of sweets which I’d paid for and she replied “Sorry sir but I did tell you it was closing time.” Then I was in a big land rover with a caravan being pulled behind, my family was all here as well. We drove through a wooded area before turning into what at first seemed to be a field. When I looked more closely I saw the grass was neatly cut and we were still driving on tarmac even though we’d entered the field, it was some kind of resort. The sun was shining and there were few clouds in the sky, it was like it was summer. As we drove up the winding road we had to stop as some animals crossed the road ahead. Out of interest I looked to see what the animals were, I was very surprised to see a monkey run across the road. This was then followed by a magnificent silverback gorilla, it was stunning. The animal was the size of me, if not bigger and looked so incredibly realistic. It looked me straight in the eye before following the monkey across the road. I was speechless, when I looked into the eyes of the gorilla I saw kindness and love but with curiosity as well. We turned a corner into a smaller field but it looked like more of a garden since there were flowerbeds and vegetable patches everywhere. After weaving between them all we parked between two really tall patches of grass, so tall that they were at least twice the size of the caravan. This seemed to offer some protection against any wind at least. The dream ended here (Full Dream- 1 point)

I was sitting on my bed texting a good friend of mine whilst on Facebook on my laptop. It got to 10 o’ clock and that is usually when I go to bed, then something caught my eye on my computer and I stayed up longer doing exactly the same thing. I lost track of time and when I next looked at my watch it was 2:13AM (exact time, I remember it clearly), no wonder I felt tired. As I made to go to bed straight away my friend text me again so I text back saying that I was going to bed. In the short amount of time it took to text her back it seems a few hours had passed because when I looked at my watch again to see it was 6.23AM (again exact time). I looked out of my window to see the sun rising, I’d been stupid and stayed up all night. Then I woke up and looked at my watch, the time was 6.15AM so there was no way it was possible since according to my dream I stayed up until 6.23AM. After writing my dreams down I got up only to find that I was absolutely exhausted and really grumpy, almost as if I actually had stayed up all night. (Full Dream- 1 point
21/01/12
Cannot recall any dreams. One WBTB attempt. (WBTB Attempt- 1 point)

----------


## djpatch999

22/01/12
1. I was on mars, everything around me was covered in red dust. I was with my good friend O.DS along with some other people I didn’t know. We turned around to see the mouth to a cave and since there seemed to be some kind of storm coming we went in. The cave was well lit with several torches on the walls and as time passed the storm died down. I decided to leave but for some reason I told my friend to stay, as I walked away she started to cry and saying “don’t go” between sobs. I ignored her and walked across what looked like a bed of nails, surprisingly my feet stayed on top and I felt no pain. I looked back one last time to see my friend bawling her eyes out and pretty much screaming my name through her tears. I turned away and left the cave appearing once more on the surface of mars. (Full Dream- 1 point)
(I felt like a complete monster when I woke up, I was a bit upset. I’d never do that to any of my friends.)

2. I was sat underneath some kind of shelf and there were cardboard boxes all around me. To my left one of the boxes was missing leaving a small window of which I could see out of. I looked out and I was in a isle of a warehouse, the lighting was not good but I could just make out a small robot next to me in the isle. A silhouette appeared a little way off and told me to give the robot a sample, I put a bit of food on my finger and nervously held it out to the robot. I said to the man that I didn’t really trust any robots as the robot extended one of it’s arms. The arm had what looked like a pin on the end, it hovered over my finger before carefully lowering the end of the pin into the small splodge of food I’d put there. He asked me why I didn’t trust robots, I can’t remember what I said but then the dream ended.(Full Dream- 1 point)

3. I was in a front garden and again walking on a bed of nails, again I didn’t feel any pain. There was this black cat that kept running in front of me, so I put up a small white fence to stop it. The fence looked freshly painted and looked about 2 foot in height, I looked at the cat almost daring it to try, and sure enough the cat jumped proudly over the fence. Then the dream ended.(Full Dream- 1 point)

4. My lucid! I was alone and everything around me was black, I was stood on nothingness and there was nothingness all around. I knew instantly that I was dreaming and very soon after the dream faded to black and I woke up. I think this is because I was near waking up anyway. ???(Lucid- 5 points)???

----------


## djpatch999

Wow been a while since I posted in here  ::lol::  Here's the dreams for last night anyway:

1. I was walking up to the bus stop, I had my paper bag, my bike and a safe. Whilst crossing the road it got busy with people leaving their driveways. Then I got to the bus stop and put everything down, just as the bus arrived. I got on to see G.S sat next to her friend on the way to school. They were clearly more than friends though because they kept kissing each other. I told her I'd see her at work because I'd forgotten something. I got off at the next stop and went back to my bike where two kids were being told off for trying to steal the safe and the bike. I text my boss to tell him where his safe and paper-bag was and then waited for the next bus. I felt around in my pocket and brought out a memory stick which I then plugged into a nearby water marker.

A small screen appeared and it told me to start the presentation. But since it was a friends I decided not to and pulled it out. Then I saw a bus shoot round the corner, it wasn't my bus but it tried to do a U turn in the street. The dream ended here. (Full dream- 1 Point)

2. I was in a fish and chip shop and I was hungry, so I ordered a small sausage. The person behind the till typed something in and told me I could still have the sausage but I have less than £100 in the bank. I took the sausage and walked away a litte sad. (Fragment- 0.5 Points

TOTAL= 1.5 Points

----------


## djpatch999

Only fragments from last night  :Sad:  but I believe I did accidentally set myself up for REM rebound since I didn't get to sleep until about midnight when I usually get to sleep at 10. Is that setting up for REM rebound? Not sure  ::lol:: 

Anyway the fragments are:

-There were some kids getting off of a minibus next door and they were all staring at me, then someone pulled a curtain across so I couldn't see them.

-The 4 lightbulbs in my room had blown so I went to ask my mum for some more

-Some kind of battle going on next to a huge pit

----------


## Matte87

It's great that you're still dedicated, that's all I ask from my students  :smiley:  Me and Avalanche have decided that we will have the same Three Step Tasks as you, that way we can score a few extra points. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## djpatch999

Aw you don't have to do that!  ::lol::  I want it to be a challenge for you too, not just for me lol Did you count the REM rebound?  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

17/02/12

I was at my primary school and nobody was there, since it looked so creepy I decided to take a picture of one of the buildings. Once the photo had printed (seemingly out of nowhere) I looked at it to see a ghostly face in the window. I looked up at the real window and saw the spooky face still there, staring straight at me. Then it moved and I saw it was actually a school child, as it stepped outside I looked around to see that the playground was now filled with children (all of them playing dodgeball). I joined in for a while before going to help some kids on the monkey bars. They were't like the normal bars, I had to first balance it like a seesaw so a child could get on and then try and walk across. After I made a colourful square out of lego and said it could be used as my avatar on DV (Why did I not RC here!?  :Oh noes:  ). Then I was outside the school looking for my headphones, I found a pair on the floor but they were the wrong ones and the wire was about 10 meters long. I went to the house I found them outside of and the old lady there said she'd found my pair, so we swapped and I went away. The dream ended.

I was walking down my lane with a girl with black hair (<-- HER AGAIN! I think she may be my DG or even another dreamer who always shares my dreams!). We were trying to escape the hold of the government and we'd tried everything we could. The only thing left which we could try was to fight. We continued to walk and I quickly text a friend to remind her of something (I think it was to charge her phone). Then once under the bridge at the end of my lane I drew the two swords off my back, the swords of a ninja. I saw what loked like an army of people coming towards us. The girl with black hair I noticed was unarmed so my priority was to protect her, I fought for our lives and must have slaughtered about 50 enemies. But suddenly one either caught me off guard or had a decent level of skill as they sent one of my swords flying. After a frantic battle I managed to gain my other sword back but it was broken. Even so I managed to kill the enemy. The dream ended here and what a brilliant one it was!  ::D: 

18/02/12

I was doing the last house on my paper round and the grass outside their house was abnormally long and overgrown. I reached the door and put the paper through, but then I heard the lady on the other side of the door say that she wanted the other paper (the one that I was holding). So I put that through too. Then I went up to the village shop with my mother and brother. I wanted to buy some peanut butter to help me get lucid (Why did I not RC here either!?!?!?  :Oh noes:  ). Whilst I was looking among the shelves this shady looking man came up to me and tried to sell me something. I said no and he replied "Do you want me to teach you how to sell stuff and make alot of money?" I said yes. He then proceeded to pick up a book and after making it look well used he sold it for £15 which he then gave to me. But the price on the book actually said £50 in the first place so it wasn't a good method! I couldn't find what I wanted in the end so left and the dream ended.

I was at school and was hungry so I went down to the cafeteria. It was near the end of lunchtime so I knew there wouldn't be much food left, I grabbed a couple of sausages (<-- becoming a recurring theme) and ate them before heading off for my tutorial lesson. When I arrived I met up with my good friend R.B and to greet each other we kissed, she didn't seem phased by this at all. All the way through the lesson we kept kissing, getting more and more passionate every time. Luckily the lesson ended before it went too far, but so did the dream  :Sad: 

Fragment: Castle

----------


## djpatch999

On the 21st I didn't manage any dreams  :Sad: 

....but on the 22nd meanwhile I GOT LUCID!!! First things first though, the other dreams  :tongue2: 

DREAM 1:
I was on some kind of train and it was going into a train station. But there were no rails. I was with my family and we got off when it was parked which was in some kind of repair workshop. In the middle a large lifting claw was being built. When we left we entered a forest with loads of public walk ways and other people were there too. I'd been in the forest before but I can't remember where. The dream ended after walking round the forest for a bit. 
1 point here!

DREAM 2:
I was at R.Ds house and his dad answered the door. The it was as if the dream went "let's try that again" and I was back to where I was a few minutes ago. I did the same thing, knocked on his door, but I was with friends and my brother this time. His dad answered the door and the dog ran out to greet me, closely followed by R.D himself. We said hey to each other and then the dream ended. 
1 point here!

THE LUCID!!!
I was in my room and I went to bed and then to sleep, little did I know I was already dreaming. So I fell asleep in a dream and entered another dream. (INCEPTION!?)

I was laid in the gravel on a driveway close to my target. The other members of my team were close by. Suddenly I saw something move on the property we were watching. I asked my team mates what it was and the said the enemy, 3 of them. We went onto the property and I suddenly had a gun in my hand, happily gunning down the enemy. Then more and more enemies arrived and I defeated them all. Then the ground turned soft beneath me and turned into a bouncy castle. I thought "hey this isn't normal" I BECAME LUCID. my first point of call was to stabilize because I knew time was running out. I touched the bouncy castle, felt the breeze on my face. The dream became so vivid and clear. It was amazing. As I walked across the bouncy castle I started to feel it fade. I let it go because my subconscious didn't seem to like the idea of me overdoing it in one go!  :Sad:  

I woke up from my dream (but I was still in my first dream!) I looked outside and my mum asked if it was snowing, I said no it was raining heavily. Then the water steered to leak through my windows! I went to fetch something to catch the water with. I returned with some kind of bucket full of sand, the minute the water hit the sand it started playing music.  Weirdly enough I didn't think it was strange and carried on as normal. I tried to get the music to stop, or at least turn down but I couldn't.  

Lucid = 5 points
Stabilise = 2 points

All in all 9 points!

----------


## djpatch999

Decided to update once before the competition starts. I'm not too sure if I'm going to start the comp on a good note or not since the past week my recall has depleted to nothing. Hopefully the competition will bring that back up, although I do have a theory that going from no ADA to full on ADA has massively affected my REM patterns. I knew I should have waited longer before adding another technique to my daily regime. Oh well, I'll soldier on and hope for the best  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Dream 1 
I was in a lesson in a school which I didn’t know. Suddenly the head of house rushed in and said the gas tanks were on fire. They weren’t in the school for safety reasons but the explosion would easily reach the school. I rushed out of the room and joined the firefighters running to the scene. I threw off my jacket shouting “Sapphire armor, release!!!”. Immediately sapphire crystals started covering my legs and quickly made their way up my torso. I felt my bow materialize in my hand. It was an amazing feeling. Unfortunately the dream then jumped, I appeared closer to the gas tanks. I looked down and to my dismay saw that my armor had disappeared! This didn’t matter at the time though because it was a non-lucid. Ryan was stood next to me, he had some weird looking monster in a jar, I told him not to let it go. He then went to put it away and get another jar monster. The dream ended here.
Dream 2
I was in a brown square room, the walls weren’t flat, they had dimples that were slightly pointed. In the room there was nothing other than two portals one for rebirth and one for the normal world. I chose rebirth and I think if I’d chosen the normal life one I’d have woken up. When I walked through the rebirth portal I found myself being fired from between a woman’s legs, even though I was still my normal size. The dream then jumped to me in some kind of house. I tried to put a plug for something into a socket and couldn’t do it. Felicity was crouched next to me, trying to help me. I couldn’t do it, got up and walked off. Felicity quickly put the plug in the socket before joining me. The dream ended here.
Fragment
Was at the radio station I work at and was a bit late.

----------


## djpatch999

*Dream 1 - Lucid!*
I was in some kind of old town and my brain was playing a game with me, I had to pop as many monkey balloons as I could and keep up with the numbers of monkeys. I finally managed to pop them all. I saw a milkman nearby and decided to join him on his rounds. As I walked past an old mansion I looked in to see two Victorian people. I spontaneously did my awareness thing and found myself to be dreaming. I looked back in to the mansion to where the ghosts were and saw the mother throwing things like plates and stuff at the small boy. I really wish Id stabilized and gone flying or something but I didnt remember. Instead I shouted through the window you can stop this, were in a dream, none of this is real!!! (Interact with a DC - 2 Points) the boy looked shocked that I knew, unfortunately the mother overheard and opened the front door angrily shouting at me. She told me to go with her and thinking I could do a bit of exploring, so I went with her. She took me down some cellar steps, it was really dark and suddenly she disappeared up ahead. I stopped, the boy had stayed with me. Other than that I was alone. Suddenly out of the darkness below the ghostly white figure shot upwards screaming the most blood curdling scream Ive ever heard. I panicked wake up I whispered as she quickly got closer and closer until I finally shouted WAKE UP!

*FA/Fragment*
I sat bolt upright in bed very close to tears, so vivid, so real. Little did I know that me telling my brain to wake up failed, it was actually a false awakening. Anyway I soon fell back to sleep in a dream lol

*Dream 2 - Lucid!*
I was lucid from the start this time And a pretty ice sculpture was being made in front of me. As I went to move I realized I couldnt. I had no dream body, there was nothing I could do. Since I didnt know what to do I just sat back and watched the making of the sculpture which ended soon after.

*Dream 3 - Normal*
I was in a city with a policeman looking for trouble makers. We walked past a group of some over confident men, it didnt take long to sort them out. Then we went looking for ninjas and before long came across Jackie Chan, we had an epic battle. Even though it was a dream I still fought like I would in the real world. Anyway me and the policeman were both defeated and we went to hospital for our injuries. We then headed back to a flat of some kind to recover. Then the dream ended

*Dream 4 - Normal*
Mj friend J was walking down my street towards me, he walked under the bridge and noticed the flags of the world hanging down from it. He grabbed one (the American flag) and put it around his shoulders to keep in warm. I shouted to him to get me one which he did (I cant remember which flag he got me). We both went into my house and sat on the sofa. There was some complete stranger sat in one of the chairs in the room but I didnt question it. My cat then came and sat on my knee, then Jordan said that my cat didnt love him. So my cat promptly moved over to sit on him instead. The dream ended here.

*Dream 5 - Normal*
I was at college and my jeans were incredibly tight, I could hardly breathe. My friend and I started to make our way towards chemistry. Then he decided to go a different way and since we were on the 1st floor he lept over the barrier and hung onto the edge whist jumping sideways. I told him I wasnt joining in and walked off to chemistry. When I arrived I was told that we were going to do a practical on what seemed to be sandwiches. The dream ended shortly after.

Points:
2x Lucid = 10 Points
1x Fragment = 0.5 Points
3x Normal dream = 3 Points
1x DC interaction = 2 points

TOTAL = 15.5 Points

Really really proud of myself!!!  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

Wow, did that FA really feel like you had just woken up in your bed? I've had an FA before, but it totally felt like a fuzzy dream and didn't really count as one.  :tongue2:

----------


## djpatch999

yeah it felt and looked so real, that's why I didn't realise until the morning  :Sad:

----------


## djpatch999

it's nice to see proof that someone actually reads these lol

----------


## djpatch999

2 Dreams for the 14th

Dream 1
Was at some kind of activity centre, sat down at a table. Then I saw two of my friends and waved them over. They said they might see me later and then left. Then another friend turned up, SL. She sat opposite me and I shyly asked if she wanted to walk round the place with me (I say shyly because she is stunning and way above my level lol). She agreed saying she didn’t want to go round with her parents but she needed the toilet first and couldn’t find it. Luckily I knew the place, it was the UK space centre. I went there when I was about 9. We left the floor we were on and climbed the stairs to the floor above since there was a huge queue for the lift. We got about halfway up and she asked “Are you sure it’s this way?”

“Yeah, I’ve been here before”

“I think we’ve gone too far”

“But we’ve only climbed half a flight of stairs -_-”

“Let’s try the other way first then”

“Fine”

As we arrived back on the landing we were greeted by one of the staff. He said hi and you look lost. We said we were looking for the toilets. He replied there’ll be some toilets in the shower room down the hall. So we set off, passing a load of teen gangs in the corridor. When we arrived there was no sign on the door for male or female. So to avoid embarrassment we both went in together. It was empty apart from one fat man stood in one of the shower cubicles. Before I had chance to say “There’s no toilets here” she started to take off her clothes, to my surprise the had a bikini on underneath and went in the same cubicle as the fat man. Oh well I said so much for that plan. I promptly left the room and started back down the hallway where I met my friends who first came up to me. They wanted me to go round with them. I said ok and we set off walking a while before arriving at some kind of conservatory. Here we had lunch; crackers with a strange kind of cheese on top.  Then the dream ended. 

Dream 2
I was laying on my sofa and a surgeon was sat next to me, he was saying I needed me kidney removing and to lift up my shirt. He held the scalpel in his hand ready so I said “Are you not going to put me under? You know, anethatise me?” 

“do you really need to be?”

“your taking a kidney out, of course you do”

He then showed me how sharp the blade was and told me to try it. I ran it lightly along my heel and almost straight away a deep cut appeared, I was shocked. He said “ok then let’s get started” I started shaking, I really hate operations and things like that. I closed my eyes gritted my teeth and… left. I just got up and walked out, I remember my foot was still bleeding as well. Then the dream ended.  

Not bad, I expected my recall to disappear after the lucids I had the previous night.  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

I was in my back garden and had a suspicion that I was dreaming, I plugged my nose (RC - 1 Point)and I could breathYES I'M LUCID FOR THE 3rd TIME THIS WEEK!!!!(Lucid - 5 Points) I shouted. But I knew there was no time to waste so I stabilized the dream by running my hands along the ground and then I decided to try rubbing my hands together.(Stabilise  - 2 Points) Both worked nicely but didn't increase the clarity too much. I then thought about what I wanted to do, well first would be to fly since I've never done that before. I looked to the skies, took a run up, felt the air rush against my face and then I fell. Hmm maybe it takes a bit of practice I thought so I tried again and the same thing happened. Although it was like the gravity was a little less I still couldn't get airborne. I tried one last time and then gave up, oh well there was lots more stuff I could do instead. I had this instinct that the world was going to end so I decided to try and survive in my shed. I went in and found my friend G he'd had the same instinct. We decided to go out one last time to have a smoke (I don't even smoke -_-) as we left the shed we were barefoot and there was two inches of snow on the ground. We still walked through it but my feet were very cold. When we got back I noticed the the weather had become more tornado like. I decided to go outside and be the last broadcaster to go out (I work in radio). As I approached the center of my garden a mixing desk appeared with 3 microphones. I tested everything and decided that one of the mics wasn't loud enough. Ok let's not go along with the dream plot then, I saw my dad in the kitchen and he looked surprised to see me. I told him the one of the mics needs turning up (Interact with a DC - 2 Points) so he went and fiddled with it for a minute and then went back inside. As I was about to start broadcasting I heard a very loud roar. I looked behind me to see two huge passenger aircraft very low to the ground. I turned and ran, there was not enough time to do anything. I hid behind a hedge thinking I could survive, that was a mistake. One of the planes must have spun itself round because when I looked up one of the jet engines was right in front of me. I was sucked into the still spinning engine and killed instantly. The dream ended here. 
(Full dream - 1 Point)

Then I had a FA where I woke up and it was 10.00am, I was late for work!!!!

I was waiting for the bus and decided to do an RC to keep up my ADA, to my surprise I could breathe! (RC - 1 Point) I was lucid again! (Lucid - 5 Points) I got on the bus that had in the meantime arrived at my stop and went and sat at the front wondering what I could try. I looked to the back of the bus and saw J sat there complaining that the seat was really hot. Then the dream faded out and I woke up. I didn't try to stop it, I was ecstatic about what I'd managed in the first place. I woke up at 5.30am
(Full Dream - 1 Point)

Absolutely amazing night

Points:
RC x2 - 2 Points
Stabilise x1 - 2 Points
Lucid x2 - 10 Points
Interact with DC x1 - 2 Points
Full dream x2 - 2 Points

TOTAL = 18 Points

----------


## djpatch999

It was lunchtime at this school camp place and my entire class was herded into a room where there was a trolley with a bit of food on it, and a few tables. Then after lunch we had to have a shower but it was really complicated to work. I pushed several of the buttons in quick succession and got it to the right temperature before taking my clothes off. Then there was a very loud humming sound and an adult rushed in asking what I'd done. I rushed to cover myself from my nud… I was wearing my swimming shorts, strange. Anyway I told her what buttons I had pressed and she told me that I couldn't do that because it would overload the computer. I was then told to go back into the other room. The dream ended here.  

I was stood outside the front of somebody's flat. With me there was me J and K this girl who was constantly on her phone. Then J told me that to have a WILD I needed to stare at the screen of the phone. The girl held it up and I stared. On the screen I could see a butterfly of light getting closer and closer. I started to feel light headed and the lift doors opened behind me. Then the butterfly cam so close to the screen that I actually blacked out. I woke up inside the lift laying down. I told them I wanted to try again so they said ok but nothing happened that time. When we exited the lift we found an empty room and just laid down in it all trying to WILD. The dream ended here, why I did not RC is a mystery to me. 

Girl in town, fall in love with me
I was walking in town with a large group of about 20-30 people. Me and this random girl in the group started getting close and before long we were holding hands.

This didn't occur to me in the dream but she had long black hair, she is te girl that often pops up in my dreams. She must be my dream guide, or even another lucid dreamer? Anyway on with the dream. 

As we walked hand in hand we came to a bus stop where everybody stopped. I sat down on a bench because I was tired and the girl not missing a beat immediately straddled me. I was taken by surprise but it was only so she could hug me really close. This carried on for a few minutes until a small bus arrived. The driver stepped off the bus and shouted "The winners are...!" I didn't catch the name he said but I knew by the way she reacted that it was the girl on top of me. She went and got her prize and came back. But this time she said she had to go, ruffled/stroked my hair and kissed me on the forehead before walking off into the crowded streets. I ran after her, but it was too late because she'd already disappeared. I then had a Skype chat with another friend and the dream ended and I woke up. 

I need to find out who this girl is!

----------


## djpatch999

Here is is:

I was wondering around my village and at the edge of my hearing I could hear music. I became suspicious and RCd, (RC - 2 Points) I could breathe! (Become Lucid - 5 Points) I immediately stabilized (Stabilise - 2 Points) and just as I was about to attempt flying again the dream faded out and I woke up Fragment cause it's so short - 0.5 Points)

So surprised I managed that much considering Im still recovering from my night out. Cant remember any other dreams though 

Points:
RC - 2 Points
Lucid - 5 Points
Stabilise - 2 Points
Fragment - 0.5 Points

TOTAL = 9.5 Points

----------


## Sydney

Ah still a good lucid  :smiley:  Good job!

----------


## djpatch999

*Dreams for Wednesday night/Thursday morning*

Was on some kind of school trip. We'd all packed our stuff after lunch and about 5 of us go in the lift. We started descending. After a few meters the lift slowed down to a near stop and started to tilt. It was like it was going through glue or something. Once it had got through it straightened up and carries on. Then it stopped again and promptly started spinning like a washing machine on some kind of axis. We shot down the lift shaft at high speed, all being thrown around inside the lift. A map appeared in front of me as to where we were, it looked as though we were going through air vents. Then we reached a dead end and the spinning got faster and faster until the dream ended. 

I was walking along this road with one of my friends and every few feet there was a monster that you would see in one of those haunted houses at the fair. We went past each one and they all in turn scared my friend. Then the dream ended. 

I was in a white room with two of my friends and they came over to me to arrange meeting up. Once that was done one of them made an insult towards fat people. It was then I noticed she couldn't really talk because she was fat herself. Didn't make me lucid though  :Sad: 

I was at the park with one of my friends and my brother. I saw a cupboard and decided to lock my friend in there with a load of lit fireworks. Once everything was in place and the fireworks lit, I ran away as fast as I could to a safe distance. I turned around just in time to see the cupboard explode violently. My friend fell outgot upand then came charging towards me really angrily. I don't know what he was so angry about, there was barely a scratch on him  :wink2: 

*Dreams for Thursday night/Friday morning*

Me and JT needed to cross a road, but this huge huge train was in the way. We climbed aboard, standing on one of the platforms between carriages. The train started moving just as we were about to get off the other side. I told her to jump but she wouldn't. I jumped in the hope it'd encourage her to jump but it didn't. The train left with her still on board and I looked after it in despair. My friends appeared around me and said it'd be alright. A little later something strange happened and I knew it was JT who'd come back. But she was invisible. When I grabbed her she became visible and then the dream ended. 

Not prepared to talk about the other one I had. 

Not bad, slowly getting my recall back  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

I became lucid from the start of the dream (Lucid - 5 Points)  but I RC'd anyway just to make sure (RC - 2 Points). My first thought was to fly for some reason. I launched myself into the air and had the same problem as felicity, I floated slowly back down and hovered above the ground. I worked out that this was still flying and flew around for a bit (Flying - 4 Points). Then I lost lucidity and I ended up talking to some water and meeting a princess. The the dream ended. (Full dream - 1 Point)

I was on some kind of pirate ship and we were alerted to monsters nearby, but we couldn't see them. We were all given small communication devices and then sent down into the bowels of the ship. We found that there was a small hole where the monsters or in and took some of our supplies. We got rid of them an boarded up the whole just in time for the end of the dream. (Full dream - 1 Point)

I was making myself some toast and my toaster was acting strangely. Unfortunately I took no notice and happily munched through my toast in bed ^_^ then my cat came in and pulled the covers off of me, she wanted to go outside even though it was late at night. I was like -_- finnee but then when we got outside it was daylight and for some reason I decided o go exploring. I found a new geocache with some co-ordinates in it and I got really excited as I ran back home to see where the co-ords lead. Then I remembered that it was a Tuesday an I still had to go to college  :Sad:  then the dream ended. (Full dream - 1 Point)

I was on my paper round and I couldn't quite make out one of the names on the papers. I asked a passerby and he had no clue either. Then his whole family came out and wished him happy birthday. I brought a card out of nowhere and have it to him before heading on my way. The dream ended shortly after with me still not having a clue who the paper was for. (Full dream - 1 Point)

I also had a false awakening  :tongue2: 

Lucid - 5 Points
RC - 2 Points
Flying - 4 Points
Full dream x4 - 4 points

TOTAL = 15 Points  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Kensei

Congratulations on the lucid! 

Also, like the geocaching in the dream XD Did you have to avoid any muggles?

----------


## djpatch999

Thankyou! and nope, the place was deserted which was strange because it was a beautiful place  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Okay so as it happened I woke up at 2 in the morning for some unknown reason. I decided to try a WBTB since I was up and awake. When I closed my eyes I saw nothing, I can't remember hallucinations or anything like that but I do remember feeling really really heavy. Next thing I knew I was in a dream, but not lucid. 
I was sat on top of two pillars which were on top of a huge red block/skyscraper, there were people below me all listening to me talking about 3D design.

 I tried to shift my position but misplaced my hand and fell backwards. I toppled over the edge of the skyscraper and fell to my to what I thought would be my death.

I smacked into the top of the next skyscraper some distance below, I was alive! "That's strange I thought, lets do it again and try and find out why I'm not dead." I took a run up and launched myself off of the top of the skyscraper I was stood on. I plummeted towards what looked like four large pads in different colours

and someone shouted to me from below "DON'T TRY AND HAVE A LUCID DREAM!" I instantly became lucid as I hit the ground (WBTB + WILD + Lucid = 11 Points) I then talked to the person that shouted to me

I can't remember what was said though (Interact with DC - 2 Points)Then the dream ended. (Full dream - 1 Point)

I did not make the character in these shots, all credit goes to who made them! Also the person I spoke to did not look like that, it's just the only character I happened to have in my model library.

In Dream 2 I was lucid from the start (Lucid - 5 Points) What was strange was that I was waste deep in snow! I thought "I am not wasting my precious time trying to walk through this!" So I thought I'd try to fly. I put my arms out in front of me and imagined me flying just like I'd been told to do. I shot up in the air at high speed, lost control and fell, landing face first in the snow. Dusting myself off excitedly I gave it another go, this time I was more gentle and managed to hover about 5 feet above the snow. Then I tried to move about, as I imagined it I flew forward slowly for a few metres. (Fly - 4 Points) Then the dream ended (Full Dream - 1 Point)

Dream 3 was non lucid. I was in an RPG game with lots of death and snakes, I only just survived. (Full dream - 1 Point)

1x WBTB - 3pts
1x WILD - 3pts
2x Lucid - 10pts
1x DC Interaction - 2pts
1x Fly - 4pts
3x Full Dream - 3pts

TOTAL = 25 Points  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Despite being in the heat of exams right now I've been having more LD's then ever before! Here's the one from last nights adventures ;D

I was lucid from the start of the dream which surprised me a little (Lucid - 5 Points) and I was at work. I then went upstairs to see what was upstairs and found row upon row of computers. I used them to design some stuff and the glanced out of the window. What should have been a sunset was actually an earthset, The earth was setting!! it was such a beautiful sight. Anyway I looked at the time, it was 7.20pm my last bus was at 6.20! I thought I'd try and text my mum to come and pick me up but then I ran into some friends. They were messing about with bins outside, clearly heavily intoxicated. Once I had got bored and moved on I looked at the time again to see it was 2pm the next day! I had been missing an entire day! I decided not to bother phoning or using the busses and to earn myself some points instead.
I looked towards home and sped off, running at super speed (Super speed - 4 Points). I couldn't keep that up for long, it was very tiring. So I decided to fly instead (Fly - 4 Points) after a while though that got tiring too. I was very close to home and just thought "Screw home I'm getting more points!" I decided to summon my armour since it may come in handy. I said loudly "Archers armour, Release!" and blue crystals shot out of my chest, legs and arms as they completely covered me forming my armour (Basic summon - Now I don't know if this would be advanced summoning or not, but since it's my first time I'll put it at basic - 4 Points). Then I decided to try and teleport which I remembered held alot of points with it. I tried to summon the Archers system that would usually help me open teleports and things but it didn't appear  :Sad:  so I decided to fly again (Fly - 4 points) unfortunately I knocked a few baubles off of this christmas tree I flew past which brought me to the ground. Giving up on flying I went and spoke to a DC (Interact with a DC - 2 Points) Then the dream ended. (Full Dream - 1 Point)

Points:
1x Lucid - 5pts
1x Super speed - 4pts
2x Fly -8pts
1x Basic summon - 4pts
1x Interact with DC - 2pts
1x Full dream - 1pt

STEP TASKS COMPLETED!
Basic summon +5 Points
Super speed +10 Points

TOTAL = 39 Points

----------


## djpatch999

I've got the hang of it now! Another lucid  ::D:  I don't have time to  type it up in my workbook and DJ at the minute so I'll just write it out here and copy it over later.

I was at the radio station I work at, the boss came in and told me to do something for him. It was strange because all of the screens in the place had turned into those huge box tv's. By the time I was done it was *looks at watch* MIDNIGHT?! I was meant to be home hours ago!! I shot up out of my chair but then thought "Hang on a minute why on earth would I be here at midnight?" I RC'd (RC - 1 Point) I could breathe! I became lucid (Lucid - 5 Points) I ran outside in the hope to teleport and find my team mates. I tried one last time with the archers system (see previous dream in my workbook to see what this is) but to no avail. I set about trying to find a phone, (because that's how I teleport) stopping to think for a minute as to where one would be in a dream. I had an idea and set off towards the reception, unfortunately it was taking time so I used my new found power of super speed (Super Speed - 4 Points) and I was there in a second. Unfortunately I massively overshot the reception and ended up in a sweet shop. Here I got distracted and lost lucidity as I chewed quietly on the sweets I'd stole (I wouldn't really steal, but it's a dream and thought I might as well). Then the dream ended because my alarm woke me up  :Sad:  (Full Dream - 1 Point)

Points:
1x RC - 1 Point
1x Lucid - 5 Points
1x Super Speed - 4 Points
1x Full Dream - 1 Point

TOTAL = 11 Points  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Wow, it's been a while but I'm back! I forgot the wonders of LDing but having remembered them again I'm going to join the next competition!  :smiley:  I'll also update my workbook with any LD progress, just like before  :smiley:  See you all soon  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome back man! I've almost forgotten how amazing LD's can be too. It's been weeks since my last one. Hopefully we can do it together!

----------


## djpatch999

I look forward to it very much!  :smiley:  When you putting the next competition thread up?  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Thought it'd be nice to post in my workbook:

First Lucid In Months! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Yes I had my first lucid in such a long time last night and it was amazing!!
Watch out all those participating in the competitions, the DJ is back!!  ::banana::  :Shades wink:  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Oh man that was one nice LD! I'm so jealous of you right now... The way you dropped to the floor is just like I used to do. Also I'd love to fly around like that for a long time, I always lose the dream if I fly too far.

----------


## djpatch999

This one came completely out of the blue. Did not expect it at all since my last lucid knocked my recall out for about a week. 

Anyways from what I remember I was falling, after being fired out of a cannon by my friends. I was falling fast and I looked below me to see some play equipment, this made sense since I was at the park. The play equipment was a metal cube with metal bars going across the inside, a little bit like this:

except it was flat on the ground. I decided that falling on that would be extremely painful, this is where I became lucid. Not wanting to feel the pain made me realise it was a dream, how strange. Anyway I didn't have long to react as the metal cube came rushing up pretty quickly. The only thing I could think to do was to fly, the skill that I'd practiced for so long, would it work when I really needed it to? 
It did, I slowed down and hovered just a few metres above the metal cube. I breathed a huge sigh of relief and flew over to my friend who was stood nearby watching me fall. He was gobsmacked that I could fly, I landed and walked over to him. He told me it was cool and then walked off still slightly amazed. I then lost lucidity and remember no more.

I've decided it would be useful to put the conditions under which I slept so I can try and find what works best for me so here goes:

Time I went to bed: 11.12pm
Listened to Beta Binaural beats for 20 mins whilst reading
Set up the app Dream:ON on my iPod for the Lucid Rainforest soundtrack
Set the app's alarm to 6am
woke up at 6, turned the alarm off
slept again until 7.30am

----------


## Matte87

You should have let yourself hit the ground, it's a pretty cool feeling  :smiley:  Nice notes!

----------


## djpatch999

Is it? I thought it would have woken me up or I'd feel pain beyond belief, Oh well I'll have to try again some other time. Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Finally found time to post this one, came as a complete surprise to me since I wasn't trying at all (I had college early the next day).

Dream time:
I was on a pirate ship but digging for something, there was a lot of sand/ dirt on this ship for some reason and I was digging in it with around 6 or 7 other people looking for something. Looking around I could see empty or half empty bottles of alcohol, I think it was mostly cider or beer.
Then the captain of the ship came down some steps into the area we were working with what I'm assuming was to be his first mate. She was a witch, wearing purple and holding what seemed to be a crystal ball in her hands. She came over to me and told me to go to the back of the room and when I got there I was overjoyed to see my girlfriend Katie. The witch looked at us both and asked where we wanted to go and I said a forest. Two portals opened up in the wall in front of us and they both had changing images of scenery in. They eventually slowed down and settled on a forest like area, the witch then told us to walk through.

We landed on a small gravel path with open grass land all around us. Looking off into the distance me and Katie could see the forest we asked for at about 11 o' clock. Looking past that we saw 3 huge tornados but neither of us were panicked or frightened. This is where I became suspicious, I looked again and realised that no way could this happen in real life (well not where I live anyway) and that I was actually dreaming. I was about to carry on walking when surprisingly I remembered to stabilise, quickly dropping to the ground to feel the rough gravel path beneath me. Katie gave me a questioning look, without wasting time in waiting for her to ask I said "Look around you, does this look normal? You're dreaming Katie!" I didn't think it was a shared dream but worth a shot anyway. I expected the usual DC reaction of "Don't be silly of course you're not dreaming" but instead Katie gasped in shock and amazement. We both jumped up and down in excitement which didn't wake me up like it normally would, This is probably due to the fact that I've never managed to stabilise myself so well before this dream. We both continued to walk forward (clearly not a good connection to the conscious brain, usually I would have flown). Then the tornados hit us, they were so powerful, it was like running into a brick wall several times over. Luckily after a couple of seconds it passed and we decided to head back. On the way to the portals we had to make our way around this massive dinosaur that had fallen on the path. It was laying on its side and wasn't moving so we thought it was dead.

We went back through the portals but instead of being back on the boat we arrived in Katie's garage... in her dads car. The dream carried on but at that point I'd lost lucidity and the only other thing I can remember about this dream is that Katie's dad was throwing bricks at windows O.O

Dream 2 from the same night:

I was playing a game, but no normal game (this one will make you laugh). I was holding this + or cross, whichever you want to call it. It was about the size of four hands in a square and on it in every direction were small LED lights. What I had to do was stick this device behind a window and then lick the window in a specific way to get all the lights to light up. So whilst I was licking the window (look I wasn't lucid okay!!  ::?: ) a few of my friends came down the stairs laughing at my "poor" attempt of window licking. We then ended up discussing techniques and how to win.
Strange right?  :Cheeky: 

EDIT:
Forgot to mention - Conditions

None at all, the only thing that could possibly help me is that all day I was wondering if reality is in fact just a huge dream. This must have been what made me lucid!

----------


## djpatch999

Okay so with only a few days left until the start of the competition my recall is fluctuating like crazy. 2 nights ago I remembered 2 full dreams, but then last night I remembered nothing.

So with 3 days to go until the competition I need to get my recall back and fast if I stand any chance of winning. So, here's the plan:

I've noticed that the amount of recall I lose seems to depend on how much I change my bedtime routine. 2 nights ago I went to bed at 11pm (normal time) but last night I went to bed at 11.30pm. So from now on I think I'll go to bed around 10 every night until the end of the competition. This will hopefully stabilise my recall and extend my REM periods by another hour.

If things have not changed by the start of the competition then I'll have to change things again to make it work!

Wish me luck!

~DJ

----------


## paigeyemps

Ooooh, best of luck with the competition, DJ  :smiley: 

Also, remember to keep an eye out for the things you do before bed each night, along with foods or drinks you consume. They can affect recall too :3

----------


## Matte87

Yeah you'll dream more as your body is used to waking up after a certain amount of sleep. Good luck man  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

> Ooooh, best of luck with the competition, DJ 
> 
> Also, remember to keep an eye out for the things you do before bed each night, along with foods or drinks you consume. They can affect recall too :3



At the bottom of my DJ entries I do put the conditions, not noticing any patterns yet though  :Sad:   :tongue2: 

Thanks, good luck to you both too! Although I highly doubt you need it  :tongue2:

----------


## djpatch999

As chances were dwindling for me to enter the competition with a good start....suddenly, a flash of recall!

Yes that's right my recall seems to have returned for now, and in bulk too. Remembered 6 dreams and possibly a lucid from last night! I'll write them all up later after college  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> As chances were dwindling for me to enter the competition with a good start....suddenly, a flash of recall!
> 
> Yes that's right my recall seems to have returned for now, and in bulk too. Remembered 6 dreams and possibly a lucid from last night! I'll write them all up later after college




Awesome! Things are lining up for you  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Haha these competitions have always done you good. Nice work man  :smiley:  I haven't been able to recall 6 dreams in a single night for a year or so.

----------


## djpatch999

To do list:
- Set up step tasks (will be done after this is posted) - *Done!*
- Meditate - *In Progress!*
- Bring back recall
- Lucid dream
- Win competition

Had a sudden sprout of recall this morning, unfortunately very ordinary and short dreams but anyway here goes:

1. I was at the radio station I work at in one of the studios. It was busy, very busy. I looked up at the clock wanting to finish up and get away. 3.00pm, showtime?! I ran through to the on air studio to find two other presenters in there. They are my co-hosts irl but even so they were being really really loud and were giving me a headache. In the end I shouted at them both to shut up especially since they were talking gibberish (Why me no RC here?  :Oh noes: ). Then in a slightly calmer voice I introduced the show. There was also a girl in the room, she was the same side of the radio desk as me but I can't remember her exact appearance. I remember enough to know I don't know her irl though. Shortly after the dream ended.
Full Dream - 1 Point

2. I was standing in the playground of my primary school holding my iPod Touch. Suddenly it slipped out of my hand! Here the dream switched to slo-mo as my iPod collided with the ground (Again, why me no RC?!  :Oh noes: ). In a split second the screen shattered. I picked it up and looked at it in sadness and disbelief before taking it over to my friend nearby. Although the same thing had happened to him a year ago he took one look at it and laughed!  :Sad:  Then the dream ended
Full Dream - 1 Point

3. Fragment - Went to get chicken nuggets with a friend
Fragment - 0.5 Points

4. I was in a shop with a friend and we were looking for stationary and a certain book. I looked along the shelves of pens, notebooks, envelopes etc. until I came across these HUGE paperclips. Just one was the size of my entire hand! (Once again, why me no RC?!  :Oh noes: ) Never the less I wanted to buy a pack of them  ::roll::  Didn't get them in the end and me and my friend walked out of the shop because we couldn't find what we wanted. The dream then ended.
Full Dream - 1 Point

5. Fragment - I was sat outside in a flimsy chair next to a huge building with another one of my friends. I said to him that he had to tell the man at some point (I have no idea what I was talking about). We debated why to tell him and how to tell him and in the end my friend got up and walked over to what seemed to be a big library. On the steps leading up to the entrance sat an elderly man. My friend walked up to him, whispered something in his ear, and continued through the library doors. I do not remember the rest of this dream nor the mans reaction to what was said.
Fragment - 0.5 Points

6. I was with my girlfriend Katie looking for my friends in dustbins/trashcans. "Must have been one hell of a night for me to be looking in these" I thought to myself (Seriously?! Still no RC?! You have to be kidding me  :Eek: ). I kept thinking I was going to find my friend from my primary school again but I didn't (Oh so I even remember previous dreams inside my dreams and still don't realise?! Stupid dream DJPatch!) After we walked off to look somewhere else the dream ended.
Full Dream - 1 Point

7. *I do at some point remember becoming lucid during the night, unfortunately with no dream to back this up I will not count or contest the points.*

Full Dream x4 = 4 Points
Fragment x 2 = 1 Point

*TOTAL = 5 Points*

----------


## djpatch999

> Haha these competitions have always done you good. Nice work man  I haven't been able to recall 6 dreams in a single night for a year or so.



They have and I have you to thank for that!  :smiley:  Oh don't make me sound like such a pro, they were hardly of any decent length  :tongue2:

----------


## djpatch999

Sorry I haven't updated in a while guys, major things happened in my personal life the day before the competition started. It caused me alot of stress and worry, in fact I'm surprised I've being remembering anything at all other than those two days where that did actually happen.

But today I should get everything sorted, so I'll have more of a chance to type up my dreams (I have one to type up later!) and less stress so I can remember more. I feel like I need to apologise to my team mate Harelori for being a bit of a let down  :tongue2:  But don't worry I'll soon make up for what we've lost on my part  :wink2: 

~DJ

----------


## djpatch999

All stresses and strains delt with, now time to focus on the dreaming ;D

~DJ

----------


## djpatch999

Just reading through what I wrote...barely any of it is legible and the stuff that is I can't read because of how early in the morning I wrote it. But I'll give it a shot...

1. I remember seeing purple and pink flying disks in the sky, several of them. People were being ripped off, paying stupidly high prices for things that clearly weren't worth that much. Then (from what I can make out) I went on some kind of assault course with Sam and Jack (I clearly wrote this with the dream fresh in my mind as I have no idea who these people are irl). We had been filming the flying disks and the people being ripped off. Then I wrote something about "using the threat" whatever that means  ::?:  Then the most distinct thing which I can still remember is that the badges we were wearing morphed into the Hogwarts badges which was quite cool. Then the dream ended.

2. By far the coolest dream of the night, but I also feel so stupid for not realising  :Oh noes: 
I was on the first flight of steps in my old secondary school (chance for RC here). Suddenly a weapon appeared in my hand (Why am I not RCing?! This is the first time I've ever had something materialize in my hand in my entire dreaming experience!) I looked it over, it consisted of a central pole and had a blade at either end. It had around the same weight as my bow which surprised me alot and it was as white as snow. It was gorgeous, I'm starting to wonder if it was my bow but reformed/regenerated. So did this kick me lucid in the end? No it did not! I said out loud "This is pretty cool, but I think I'll save using it til I'm in a dream..." ( :Eek:  Are you kidding me? I thought it was real?! Wow... it seems I need to do more to make my logic centre active  ::roll:: ) 

Anyway, 2 points for 2 dreams xD

----------


## djpatch999

Another 6 six dream night!!  ::D: 

1. I was in Australia and collecting spiders in a jar. I came across this huge one that was bigger than the palm of my hand. It looked dangerous so I left it alone and went to catch slightly smaller spiders.

2. I was at college and walking down the stairs after having just finished my last lesson. I told my friends to go on ahead because I had to wait for someone. Then I overheard someone along the corridor talking about the radio station I work at. She was saying she wanted to work there too. She was dark skinned, sat on the floor and had long hair down to her waist with several friends around her. I went and sat opposite her and told her I worked there and I found out that she was actually a children's entertainer....she was also wearing stilts. Suddenly one of her friends piped up and asked me when I was going to lose my virginity (wtf?) then the dream ended.

3. I was walking towards the beach, the sky was clouded over and a strong breeze swept across the sand. Behind me were about 20 odd children that looked to be around 7-10 years old. They did not carry buckets and spades like you would expect for the beach, they carried water and food as if preparing for something. We stood on the sand and I told them we were here and to go have fun, as the dream started to fade and the children run off I could still hear the crashing waves as my vision faded into nothingness.

4. I was walking alone a road. To my right was a sheer drop to a forest a good few hundred feet below and to my left a vertical cliff. As I was walking along someone called my name, I turned to see one of the girls from down my street shouting me. She came running up to me and claimed to be my girlfriend. I tried to deny this but before she gave me chance she grabbed me and pulled me into a tight hug. When she finally let go I said to her, you're not my girlfriend, you're not Katie. You are the girl from down my road, at which point she just stood staring at me with a vacant and shocked look on her face and the dream ended.

5. I remember seeing a combine harvester and spotting one of my mates through the window. Nothing particularly interesting happened in this dream, I watched the machinery do its work for a bit before the dream ended.

6. I was on a pirate ship (...again?!) I was being shown around the place. The girl who was showing me round (who I assume was the captain) took me through to a room where the torpedos launched from. (Torpedos....on a pirate ship...Ho have I not RC'd yet?!?!  :Oh noes: ) Once the tour was over I was about to walk onto the upper deck when suddenly the ship was hit by something large. I was knocked off my feet with a stupendous amount of force and I crashed into the other side of the ship. I'm surprised I didn't break anything, I got up slightly concussed but I managed to regain my balance fairly quickly. Then things got rough, it was as though the ship was suddenly in the roughest of storms. I was being thrown about the lower deck like I weighed nothing at all and all I could hear were the shouts of people above me. I had to get out. I ran towards where the steps to the upper deck were just as the ship started to tip to make it feel as though I was running up hill. I reached the steps, suddenly something hit me, hard. I don't know what it was but it knocked me unconscious and was a swift end to the dream. It was fairly short but by far the most vivid of the night.

Anyways 6 points for 6 dreams  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Been a while since I've updated here. I really want to get back into this again so I started a challenge of my own to get my motivation back up:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/all-th...-dream-138373/

Wish me luck!  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Okay so today is my day off from college and since I remembered nothing last night I thought I'd have a nap. So I put on some binaural beats and listened to them until I felt sleepy enough and the proceeded to lay in my bed trying to get to sleep. after about 20-30 minutes my left eye opened with no direction from me. I couldn't see my room like I expected, just darkness and I swear I could see stars in there as well. I think this may have been the start of a WILD, I opened my other eye but must have done it too suddenly because I saw my room and the darkness in my left eye disappeared.

I then tried again since I had nothing better to do, same method but after about 20 minutes something different happened, my feet started moving. Not huge amounts and I could control them as well. I wasn't moving my actual feet because my body was still very deep in sp, so I was moving my dream feet! But where was the rest of my dream body? After a bit more waiting I felt no change and decided to get up.

Very exciting but also a very strange experience  :tongue2:

----------


## djpatch999

Remembered 5 dreams overall, looks like I'm heading in the right direction!  ::banana:: 

1. I was at home with my girlfriend KV and one of her ex-boyfriends walked in. He said he wanted to borrow a chair and KV said it was fine whereas I just glared at him the entire time.

2. I was in a small town and caught the bus to go to a shop. I got on the bus and one stop later got back off it  ::roll::  I walked in wanting to buy something healthy and on the first shelf saw apples. But this wasn't ordinary because each apple was packaged in its own little box, a little bit like Terry's Chocolate Oranges but with real apples!  :Oh noes: 

3. I was with some kind of dance group and I had to join in with their routine. I knew the moves (how?!) but because I was wearing socks on this dance floor I slid about everywhere. 

4. I was on a beach with loads of other people but we were all lined up like in the military. In front of us there was a stage with people on it discussing something, doing some kind of show. Not long after they jumped down off of the stage and I decided to listen to find out what they were doing. They were looking for someone with an Australian accent  ::shock::  it makes me wonder what they were saying earlier because earlier I was talking to the person next to me about what on earth was happening.I looked to my right and stood next to me was my best friend KM, she began complaining to me about when she was on the bus and there was this girl with a lot of cleavage showing. She could hardly complain though looking at what she was wearing  ::?:  

5. I was in a white room, I couldn't see the walls. The room seemed to be infinite. I saw a desk nearby and walked over to it, there was quite a bit of paper on the desk so I picked it up to see what it was about. It was work, but the second I picked it up to get a closer look I started to feel really dizzy. I fell to the floor.Whilst falling I heard KV shout my name. When I next opened my eyes I couldn't move but she was next to me looking worried. A glass vase then threw itself off of the desk and asked if it could fix itself  ::shock::  Silly me didn't question it though.

It's only now when I'm writing these out that I realise how curious I was about everything. Just a little further and I think I'll have a lucid in the bag  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Competition 10 - Night 1:

Dreamt about a strange land with alien spaceships and purple grass O.o

Dreamt about a bomb n a low floor bus O.o

----------


## djpatch999

Dream 1: I was asleep at my secondary school, well...not for long anyway since someone called Ryan shook me awake. He lead me inside (why I was sleeping outside I have no idea). Inside it was my college building, outside was may secondary school courtyard....weird. Anyways we went up to the second floor and sat down on one of the benches outside of the lecture halls. Then he looked straight at me and asked me what all this lucid dreaming stuff was all about. "Well it's where you know you are dreaming and..." (Insert facepalm here, I won't give you all of what I said because you all know what lucid dreaming is so you get the idea). He thought I should tell a teacher for some strange reason so I did, one of my teachers from my secondary school. Just like Ryan she wanted to know more (another facepalm here as I explained to her as well) She wasn't sure about it so I went back out into the courtyard and found someone I knew from my primary school. She was as knowledgable as me on this topic and understood it well so we both went up to explain to the teacher about lucid dreaming (major facepalm, the entire dream was about lucid dreaming -_-)

Dream 2: There were these white cubes being produced at a steady rate but they had to be watched. I know they were of alien origin and were very much like the black cubes from Doctor Who:

Then I got distracted but that was fine since someone else was watching it. When I looked back that someone else was also distracted and the cube production was out of control, they were everywhere spewing out of a pipe all over the floor. Then the dream ended.

----------


## djpatch999

I have returned! 

Okay so I went on another break after my recall went from just 1 lucid dream. But I haven't given up, there's still so many things I want to do in the world of lucid dreaming. I'm disappointed in myself that I've been here nearly 2 years now and I've only had 25 LDs and not one of them completing a task of the month or year. So I'm back and I'll stay until I can consistently LD because that's always annoyed me. So since I've been on a break for a good few months I'm gonna just make a to-do list here because it feels like I'm starting from scratch again xD

1. Get back into Dream Journaling _on paper!_

2. Post any results or progress in here and on the student room (I manage the LD threads on there)

3. Start having consistent lucids, i.e at least 3 a week every week

4. Complete any tasks of the month/year to finally get my wings

5. Keep it up  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

Welcome back!  ::welcome:: 
Don't be annoyed and think positive, you will definitely get better with practice. And if you like competitions, think about joining next one, i'll be making signup thread sometime this month, many people got nice boost from competitions.  :wink2: 
And good luck with your goals!  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

> Welcome back! 
> Don't be annoyed and think positive, you will definitely get better with practice. And if you like competitions, think about joining next one, i'll be making signup thread sometime this month, many people got nice boost from competitions. 
> And good luck with your goals!



Thanks, I'll certainly join the next one  :smiley:

----------

